

FMYLIFE.com: Why Didn't I Think of This? FMYLIFE (Insane Growth) - jasonlbaptiste
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/fmylife.com/?metric=uv

======
sam_in_nyc
3-5 years ago I registered "pissesmeoff.com" with the same idea. Write about
things that piss you off, vote up/down. I was in school so I never got around
to it. Domain expired. Now (expectedly) is squatted.

------
aditya
How did they become so popular, though? Word of mouth? IRC? what?

